# FFL requirements for shipping firearms



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Does BOTH the *sender and the receiver* of a firearm that is shipped within the USA need to be the holder of a FFL or is only the receiver required to possess a FFL, i.e. can an individual who does NOT possess a FFL ship a firearm to a FFL holder ?

I know that an individual can ship to a manufacturer or FFL gunsmith for repair, I am just interested in a sales transaction wherein the seller is not the holder of a FFL.

UPS says that the sender does NOT have to be the holder of a FFL (but does have to have the FFL info of the receiver). I just want to make sure that the UPS guy on the telephone knows what he is taking about, he did not sound too sure !!!

Are the rules any different dependent upon whether the firearm is a handgun or a long gun ?

Thanks.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Federal Law requires that all modern firearms be shipped to a holder of a valid Federal Firearms License (FFL) only. The recipient must have an FFL; however the sender is not required to have one. Any person who is legally allowed to own a firearm is legally allowed to ship it to an FFL holder for any legal purpose (including sale or resale).

Here is exactly what the ATF 'Federal Firearms Regulations Reference Guide' (ATF P 5300.4) says:

(B9) May a nonlicensee ship a firearm by carrier?
A nonlicensee may ship a firearm by carrier to a resident of his or her own state or to a licensee in any state. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun. In addition, Federal law requires that the carrier be notified that the shipment contains a firearm and prohibits common or contract carriers from requiring or causing any label to be placed on any package indicating that it contains a firearm. [18 U. S. C. 922( a)( 2)( A) and 922( e), 27 CFR 178.31]

(B8) May a nonlicensee ship a firearm through the U. S. Postal Service?
A nonlicensee may mail a shotgun or rifle to a resident of his or her own state or to a licensee in any state. Handguns are not mailable. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun. A nonlicensee may not transfer any firearm to a nonlicensed resident of another state. The Postal Service recommends that longguns be sent by registered mail and that no marking of any kind which would indicate the nature of the contents be placed on the outside of any parcel containing firearms.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Be aware that even though it is legal for an individual to ship to an FFL holder. Some FFLs do not accept shipments from individuals. Nothing in the law says they HAVE to accept a shipment from an individual. Its always best to ask the FFL holder before you ship.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

If your shipping Intra-State Federal law does not require a FFL.
State law may though.

AFS


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Be aware that even though it is legal for an individual to ship to an FFL holder. Some FFLs do not accept shipments from individuals. Nothing in the law says they HAVE to accept a shipment from an individual. Its always best to ask the FFL holder before you ship.


This seems to be getting more and more common. I think it has to do with being able to confidently identify the seller, as the seller's information (name and address) must be entered into the receiving FFL's records (Bound Book), which are subject to inspection and audit by the BATFE. If it comes from another FFL, the gaining FFL knows the seller/shipper had to provide ID in person to the shipping FFL for THEIR records, and then the gaining FFL just has to enter the FFL number of the store that shipped it to them. FFL-to-FFL transfers drastically reduce the risk of a false ID being used by the seller, and even if it is, the receiving FFL is off the hook (BATFE will be digging through the shipping FFL's records).


----------

